# Looking for Information/Suggestions



## NSC1109 (Aug 9, 2018)

One of my pet projects as of late is to create a relatively in-depth proposal for expanded Michigan Services along the lines of what I posted in the "What would you add?" thread:



> Posted 05 July 2018 - 10:02 PM
> 
> 
> *MICHIGAN SERVICES:*
> ...


I'm looking for information regarding any Amtrak *corridor* train that would've operated between Detroit and Toledo/Cincinnati. I want to (hopefully) use the old name for my proposed service but the only one I can find is the _Lake Cities,_ which I am using for my Traverse City-Detroit service. _Buckeye_ came to mind, but I'm not sure if I like it.

I'm also open to suggestions for my proposed Grand Rapids-Detroit service, as using the _Pere Marquette _name could be confusing.

Attached is a map of my proposed network.

Thanks,

NSC1109


----------

